

Will Zuckerberg appear on 'SNL' to rebut the satirical drubbing he took? - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/01/28/zuckerberg-snl/

======
joelrunyon
I really hope not.

~~~
thankuz
Well, we didn't hope hard enough. Dag nabbit. Is it me, or has the quality
gone way down hill w/ new cast? I mean they are all funny, but are they funny
enough for SNL. Where are the Adam Sandler's, Chris Rock's / Farley's & Chevy
Chase's?

